# The Flint Tribune - a little thing I made



## Morrus (Sep 18, 2011)

We're playing with the idea of keeping players informed of events and issues in the world by way of newspaper handouts which they can keep and read at leisure.  As a proof of concept, I whipped this together - it's not great (it was just half an hour with a word processor; no professional layout) but it gives an idea of what we're thinking.

Let me know what you think (of the concept, not my crappy layout and graphic design skills!)


----------



## gideonpepys (Sep 18, 2011)

I love it. Very simple and straightforward way to provide real immersion in the game world.

Are these handouts going to be included in the adventures or published here on the site?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 18, 2011)

gideonpepys said:


> I love it. Very simple and straightforward way to provide real immersion in the game world.
> 
> Are these handouts going to be included in the adventures or published here on the site?




They're not going to be either - yet.  We're only just toying with the concept to see if it could work.  We haven't even considered the specifics of it!


----------



## nayrelgof (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the idea.


----------



## SirCharles (Sep 18, 2011)

This is awesome. Love the idea.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 18, 2011)

Likewise, I love it!


----------



## Falkus (Sep 18, 2011)

Oooh, and a thought that just occurred to me: It would be awesome if they were customizable templates; so we could account for minor changes, and put the PC's names in the papers discussing their activities.


----------



## Ajar (Sep 19, 2011)

This would be fantastic, especially with Falkus' proposed tweak.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2011)

A slightly updated version with a "photo" and a couple of minor tweaks.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome, Using it.


----------



## Goldkatana (Sep 19, 2011)

Really cool!  Love it!


----------



## gideonpepys (Sep 24, 2011)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION].

Just one minor quibble: The majority of the stories in your mock-up are from adventure #2 (which takes place some months after #1), by which time the launch of the RNS Coaltongue will be very much old news, won't it?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2011)

gideonpepys said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION].
> 
> Just one minor quibble: The majority of the stories in your mock-up are from adventure #2 (which takes place some months after #1), by which time the launch of the RNS Coaltongue will be very much old news, won't it?




It's just a proof of concept.  Not meant to be used.


----------



## gideonpepys (Sep 24, 2011)

Righty ho.  And it remains a very good concept.  Hope you guys implement it.


----------



## Cheezmo Miner (Oct 10, 2011)

I registered to say I'm definitely using this.


----------



## Ajar (Oct 15, 2011)

Definitely still like the concept, and I know my players would appreciate it -- especially if it could be tweaked to reflect the specifics of their story.

Edit: I might try to find some time this week to do one of my own, since some of the PCs agreed to give interviews after the Coaltongue incident. They might enjoy seeing themselves excerpted in print!


----------



## Falkus (Mar 12, 2012)

Since I rather enjoyed the Flint Tribune, and since one never materialized for Digging for Lies; I decided to take the opportunity, since I start Digging for Lies next Saturday, to write one of my own to hand out to my players.

I've attached it in case anybody else is interested.

Certain elements are specific to my campaign and players. In specific: The New Mayor of the Nettles, the Ragman killings and his change in MO and the host of the governor's ball.


----------



## gideonpepys (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey, Falkus, I just noticed the reference in your edition of the tribune to the appointment of one of your PCs as mayor of the Nettles.  I'm interested to know how you plan to handle that, as I have a player who I think would be interested.

How, for example, do you intend for the character to perform his duties, and leave Flint for extended periods?


----------



## Falkus (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm afraid it's actually not a PC, but one of their contacts.


----------



## gideonpepys (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah! I thought it was a bold move.  Can't help toying with the idea now it's in my head...


----------



## Falkus (Mar 28, 2012)

It is a bold move, and I like the idea of it now that you bring it up; but none of my PCs have any real ties to the Nettles outside of a single contact that would really justify them being offered the job.


----------

